# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  Surgery robotics, MicroSure, Eindhoven, Netherlands

## Airicist

Developer - MicroSure

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 19, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Motion-controlled robot performs delicate microsurgery"
The robot converts surgeons’ hand motions into super precise, steady movements.

by Mallory Locklear
October 5, 2017

----------

